# Fiyta - China's Space Watch



## djacks42 (Nov 21, 2005)

Just got back from China again and I noticed this brand in the usual watch shop. Not heard of FIYTA before (domestic market only I think), but it seems to be the main brand out there - indeed my local colleagues mostly wore cheaper variants of them.

In 2003 the Chinese launched their first manned space rocket. On board of the Shenzhou 5 was Tyconaut Lt.Col.Yang Li Wei wearing a Chinese made Fiyta Chronograph.










This presentation box retailed at close on Â£8k. Mostly use cheapo Miyota mvmts it seems according to this review..

FIYTA review


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Great review of an interesting watch! I think it looks pretty good, and the box is very nice. Even though it uses a "basic" Miyota movement, would a Chinese made movement be better? Like the review says, maybe a bit disappointing, but I would think a Miyota movement is still of better quality than a Chinese. Just my honest opinion though. Thanks for sharing!









Knut


----------

